# Surgical sperm retrieval (SSR)



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

karenanna said:


> *Surgical sperm retrieval (SSR)*
> 
> Surgical Sperm Retrieval may be required in men when there is:
> 
> ...


----------

